# Derby Hippodrome - July '09.



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 21, 2009)

I've wondered past the Hippodrome frequently but never really paid much attention to it until I found out about it's history. When a friend of mine told me he'd visited the Hippodrome a few weeks back and said he was interested in going again, so we took a trip there. Visited with JCB Man (sp) and KingofDerby.

Some history...

_"The Derby Hippodrome - An outstanding traditional theatre in the heart of Derby.

The Derby Hippodrome is a purpose built theatre opened in 1914 as a 2,300 capacity Variety house. It was converted in 1930 into an 1,800 seat cinema, becoming a theatre once more for only 9 years until 1959. Three years later the theatre was purchased by Mecca Group who converted the theatre into a Bingo Social Club.Opening in 1914 the Derby Hippodrome - Music Hall and Palace of Varieties, came late to the people of the town. The architects were Marshall and Tweedy of Newcastle upon Tyne.

Built on the corner of Green Lane and Macklin Street it was on the site of Derby's first private lunatic asylum and close to the slums of Trafalgar Street and Waterloo Street in the Little City area of the town. The more comfortable houses in Compton and Wilson Streets were set to house costumiers and theatre staff as well as offering accommodation to visiting stars."_ (Taken from http://www.derbyhippodrome.co.uk/index.shtml and from the 'History' link.)

I was terrified that the floors or roof would collapse at any moment but it was suprisingly stable.

On with the photo's...

This notice was on the back of the doors with the shutter infront.






When you'd first enter the building, you'd enquire about things here, self-explanitory really.





Tickets were sold here.





Old signage.





Onto the bingo hall and remains of numbers.

















This sign was on the door that contained the photo below it. Who knew that bingo cards were so dangerous?









Photo's that didn't really fit anywhere else...

















We found this in a room and couldn't resist 





And one last one from a balcony we found.





Enjoy, sorry for all the photos, I got a bit snap-happy


----------



## james.s (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! Intact bits! Very nice


----------



## ashless (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the last one especially


----------



## james.s (Jul 21, 2009)

ashless said:


> I like the last one especially



Yeah, that's my favourite too


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys  

I was quite amazed to see how well intact it was. Parts of it weren't so intact due to the roof collapse etc. It's seriously like a Tardis in there in the way that it looks small when you're outside, but when you're inside, there's so much to see!


----------



## fezzyben (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate shame you couldnt have seen the place when it was intact


----------



## mal33bb (Jul 21, 2009)

*the end of Bingo*

the end of Bingo is here Bingo Halls provide many a good evening out ,The Smoking Ban is closing Old cinema's 
theatres that are now Bingo halls ,and the internet is cornering the Bingo on line thing ,Big Buildings(ex bingo halls) in some prime spots for yet another shopping complex ... or lots of flats for sudo yuppies .....


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 21, 2009)

looks good


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 21, 2009)

mal33bb said:


> Big Buildings(ex bingo halls) in some prime spots for yet another shopping complex ... or lots of flats for sudo yuppies .....


I read or heard somewhere that they plan to turn the Hippodrome into yet another multi-story carpark



> Good stuff mate shame you couldnt have seen the place when it was intact


Yeah, it would've been quite something to see. It's a shame I didn't discover Urbexing earlier, really.



> looks good


It's a good place


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 23, 2009)

I finally got round to exploring here....rather than start my own thread i`ll post a few pics here...































This one is how people used to see it in black and white times


----------



## mineme (Nov 6, 2009)

love all the photos well done both of you yes your right about the car park thing but the council have had loads of responses against it (i say no to the car park thing )


----------



## mineme (Dec 2, 2009)

*derby hippo*

well this is a turn for the books derby hippo is up for sale acording to this is derbyshire for 1.2 million in the condishion that it is in mr a nows what he is doing id say!!!! shame on him


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 2, 2009)

Still can't believe they put a bloddy bulldozer through the side of this place. Such a shame


----------

